# Any tips on how to get to a real person on DirecTV customer service



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't for the life of me find a way to a real person. Any tips ? I'm sure I'm being dumb but the end result is the same. Thanks


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

keep pressing 0 (zero)


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Don't call from the phone number on your account (aka your home phone #).


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Say "cancel service".


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

scalo said:


> keep pressing 0 (zero)


That doesn't work.

I will try from another phone. I don't actually want to cancel service but I probably end up with the same people.

Thanks to all


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I tried other options and ended up in a long queue. So I tried the "cancel service" thing and got straight to a guy who was surprised that I wanted to ask about a problem with NFL Super Fan


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

ROTF!

So all you gotta do is call from a non-account associated phone and tell the computer you wanna cancel service?  

Oddly, last time I called was a 2 AM and got someone right away. I was worried that the graveyard shift would be populated with no-nothings but I was quite pleasantly surprised! And I was even calling from my home number.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I couldn't even figure out how to get to an operator through the phone tree


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I almost laughed my a** off last night at the conversion I had with the computer until a real person got on the phone. I would say I want a new DVR and it would say, "I think you want to buy the boxing match."


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Get-a-human shortcut chart (includes DTV). Old list, not sure it still works. I'm sure there are other lists out on web with more current info.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/news/business/links/printdiahumanchart28.html


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

gethuman.com says "just wait on the line" It doesn't work, the stupid machine just keeps saying "sorry I didn't hear your answer"


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> I almost laughed my a** off last night at the conversion I had with the computer


Who got saved, you or the computer?


----------



## jeramykeith (Sep 9, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> I can't for the life of me find a way to a real person. Any tips ? I'm sure I'm being dumb but the end result is the same. Thanks


Try

877-575-4332 Direct to person, or in queue for live person, bypasses all 
IVR and talk to me crap.

Worked as of 9/9/2007 04:07AM CST


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

jeramykeith said:


> Try
> 
> 877-575-4332 Direct to person, or in queue for live person, bypasses all
> IVR and talk to me crap.
> ...


Thanks, got through in one ring.


----------

